
Interview: Michael Dell, CEO & Founder of Dell Inc.  - markbao
http://gigaom.com/2008/07/28/gigaom-michael-dell/
======
parker
Does every company need to make a smartphone in order to survive in the new
marketplace? I hear Quaker Oats has a really sweet handset in the works...

